# Where to buy sand rail in Dubai?



## Here4Fun (Jun 25, 2009)

Will be moving next year...are there locations to buy new sand rails or should i bring my own? Thx.

Cheers!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Someone wanna tell me what a sand rail is......


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you refering to sand Trax ???


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Someone wanna tell me what a sand rail is......


Why don't they just call it a beach buggy


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Why don't they just call it a beach buggy


Coz they also call them duna buggys..its bad enuff they have two name for it


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

levlinm said:


> Coz they also call them duna buggys..its bad enuff they have two name for it


Why do they call em duna buggys and not dune buggys?

Still don't get why its a sand rail, dune buggy is right, I said beach buggy cos i grew up by the beach so thats what we called em, always wanted one but parents were too miserable and skint


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

hahahaha.....!!!! opppssss...my bad its actually Dune Buggys...


----------

